
Obama After Dark: The Precious Hours Alone - applecore
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/us/politics/obama-after-dark-the-precious-hours-alone.html
======
themartorana
Makes me feel a bit better about my late nights. I'm also a night person,
usually work after the rest of the family has gone to bed. Sometimes I feel
guilty - I know my wife would like me to go to bed with her, I know I'd like
it better if I was able to function better at 6:30 am.

I guess there are a bunch of people like me out there. Wish I could do it in
the White House, though. Sweet study :)

------
doe88
What transpires is that he works a lot. Overall I think he will remain as a
good president. I only wish he had taken more courageous decisions on
whistlebowers and drone policies for instance.

------
overcast
The first image of him reading in his "private" study, accompanied by a
photographer.

~~~
anc84
Well, this is purely a PR piece, what did you expect. ;)

